# Linux auf  Dell Inspiron 8600?



## toxX (7. Februar 2004)

hi all!
Wollte mal fragen, ob irgendjemand hier Erfahrung mit o.g. Kombination hat!
Wenn ja vielleicht sogar mit Kernel 2.6.2? Für ein .config-file mit dem man den ndiswrapper mit ner Truemobile 1300 zum laufen kriegt wär ich SUUUUPER-dankbar!
greetz toxX


----------



## Sway (7. Februar 2004)

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html

Da sind mehrere die es auf dem 8600er laufen haben.


----------

